# 2019 Dallas/Ft Worth Swap Meet HURST TX October 19, 2019



## sm2501 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hurst TX Swap Meet
October 19, 2019
143 E Harwood Rd
Hurst, TX 76054
817-268-6572


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

cool beans. I had to work last year.


----------



## Skiptooth69$ (Sep 28, 2019)

Is this a BIG Show?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a good friend that now lives in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area, this swap just gives me another reason to go visit him....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Getting ready for next weekend meet in Hurst Texas 

Bump

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 12, 2019)

I might go to look and spend money I don’t have. If I don’t go this year I’ll definitely be there next year with stuff to sell.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2019)

So is anybody coming?

Bump 
Besides SCOTT and Myself 

Bump
Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sadly, I have to work today.

Hope you all have a successful day in Hurst.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m not going to make it. Going with the wife to look at puppies!!!


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 19, 2019)

It was great to meet some " Brothers of the Wheel " from Texas.  Thanks to everyone for the hospitality.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2019)

deepsouth said:


> It was great to meet some " Brothers of the Wheel " from Texas.  Thanks to everyone for the hospitality.



Any photos yet? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 19, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Any photos yet? Thanks, Barry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1081191
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Ha Ha Ha
That is a photo, but do you have any of the swap meet?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 19, 2019)

Si Senior 
Sorry didn’t have time to leave my spot and look around much . Got there before 6am and stayed busy as you can see[emoji1422]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 19, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1081191
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nice Wad!!! Razin.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 19, 2019)

Post some pix!  And reports of stellar finds!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Yep I would like to see some pics of the event myself. V/r Shawn


----------

